# Being Eaten By Dragons: A Pandemic?



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 7, 2010)

Posted by one of my nieces on Facebook:

_Please put this on your Facebook status if you know someone (or are related to someone) who has been eaten by dragons. My wish for 2010 is that people will understand that being eaten by dragons is not something to be ashamed of. Dragons are nearly unstoppable and are truly terrifying. 93% won't copy and paste this....... they have already been eaten by dragons._​


----------



## Emilyn (May 16, 2010)

lol i have a few friends that have been eaten by the fiendish beasts.
i shall go out and slay them all!!!
mwahaha


----------

